
JSON to HTML - bitrush
http://json2html.tk/
======
bitrush
Hi everyone, This tool converts json to html and renders the output to a div.
This way it becomes easier for the eyes to navigate through the json

~~~
vixen99
Nice. Is there a reverse tool that can convert a similar text layout to json
where the child/sibling/parent relationship can be indicated for any item with
some sort of code marking its genealogy?

